# Sixth Annual Cyclone Coasters Colson Ride Dec 1st



## fordmike65 (Nov 20, 2019)

It's about that time of year again!!! Time to dust off your Colsons, show them off and roll with the Cyclone Coasters around beautiful Long Beach,CA! The past 5 years we've seen some AMAZING Colsons pulled out of collections like the uber rare '36 Commanders, '38 Imperial, lovely ladies Vogues, grill tanks, screw/snap tnaks & the "down & dirty" workhorse double and single-bars. Can't wait to see what shows up this time! Remember all bikes are welcome, but if you have a Colson or Evans in your collection, we wanna see it! No matter if it's restored, original, custom or pieced together project. Bring it out & show it off! See you there!!
Links to previous rides:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cyclone-coasters-colson-invasion-feeler.58098/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/2nd-annual-coasters-colson-ride-dec-6th-2015.78786/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/third-annual-cyclone-coasters-colson-ride-dec-4th.100495/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fourth-annual-cyclone-coasters-colson-ride-dec-3rd.115519/








						Fifth Annual Cyclone Coasters Colson Ride Dec 2nd | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

It's about that time of year again, Time to dust off your Colsons, show them off and roll with the Cyclone Coasters around beautiful Long Beach,CA! The past 4 years we've seen some AMAZING Colsons pulled out of collections like the uber rare '36 Commanders, '38 Imperial, lovely ladies Vogues...




					thecabe.com


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 21, 2019)

Well, I guess I need to get "busy".....


----------



## slick (Nov 21, 2019)

So which Shelby should I ride?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2019)

slick said:


> So which Shelby should I ride?



OK Frank


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 21, 2019)

Looks like WAY TO MUCH FUN !!          Those are some BEAUTIFUL Bikes !        Thanks for sharing the pic's .     Enjoy the ride .


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 25, 2019)

So what are you Colson collectors riding this year??  I dropped the ball getting my "36 Commander going and have been trying to get all the parts gathered for my '37 Imperial. Thinking I'll ride my early '36 double bar, and my girl will be on her newly acquired '38 Imperial that made it's debut at the Alameda Bike Show earlier this year. See you there...


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 26, 2019)

I’m rolling the Fairy, Discooter. Lol!


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 26, 2019)

My Bullnose isn't ready for the ball. Guess I'll ride my Firestone.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm planning on pedaling DELMAR to and from Fountain Valley to Long Beach for this event.
Come on out, let's Ride!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 26, 2019)

slick said:


> So which Shelby should I ride?






fordmike65 said:


> OK Frank




*Slick - just ride your favorite Shelby ... *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 26, 2019)

*Or one of these ...*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 26, 2019)

Long ride from Washington State, but I'll be there in 



spirit. Can't wait for the pic's.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 26, 2019)

frankandpam said:


> Long ride from Washington State, but I'll be there in View attachment 1101928
> 
> spirit. Can't wait for the pic's.



Great idea! How about all the Cabe members who can't make it ride your Colsons on Sunday and post up pics! Let's see them!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm getting EXCITED!!!!! See you mañana!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 30, 2019)

Ya got a big rugged fairy cooter ehh? I'll pass


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 30, 2019)

Ahh!
The days of strenuous youth.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 30, 2019)

*Hate to be the party pooper,,but Slick came to the house to borrow this for the ride tomorrow,he needed a three wheeler,which was built for him by COLSON,,Ya all have fun


*


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 30, 2019)

*They did have the best ,wrap around,waterfall,ETC...headbadge their was,let alone the Cushioner, front *suspension *NOW THAT WAS SWANKY*


----------



## sarmisluters (Nov 30, 2019)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *They did have the best ,wrap around,waterfall,ETC...headbadge their was,let alone the Cushioner, front *suspension *NOW THAT WAS SWANKY*




You had me at ALL CAPS “swanky !” [emoji41]


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2019)

Pre-Colson Ride brews with @island schwinn , @Schwinn499 and @Velocipedist Co.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 30, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Pre-Colson Ride brews with @island schwinn , @Schwinn499 and @Velocipedist Co.
> View attachment 1104135


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 1, 2019)

Looks like the weather is going to cooperate for the ride......Can't make this one......
Here's what's between me & LB.......(For those who don't think it snows in SoCal.)


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 1, 2019)

Despite the Holiday week and crappy weather recently, we had a nice lil turnout of some awesome Colsons! Be sure to post up your Colsons here and take them for a spin today!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 1, 2019)

NICE !


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 1, 2019)

1939 Delmar FV to the end of Balboa, to LB, around LB, then back through HB to FV
Great Ride!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 1, 2019)

Hey, Bro!
Nice Dayton!



But, I thought this was Colson Country?





Cleveland Cool!

 The Rainbow Coalition.






Oh, Wow!
I knew, I should’ve stuck with the Discooter.



No crankarm necessary. Lol!


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 1, 2019)

Just an observation, I could be wrong.

But on the front tire of this bike, it looks like the sidewall has a bulge forming.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 1, 2019)

*I will look at the tire later on her bike ... I think it’s just a uneven whitewall sidewall ... thanks for bringing it to my attention ... Ridden not Hidden .. Frank *


----------



## slick (Dec 1, 2019)

Glad to see you're ok Marty! Damn! One more reason to ride a Shelby. Lol. Huffman frame failure in the past from the Huffman man himself, monarks having issues, now a Colson crank crack.... Bobby Shelby says ride a Shelby.


----------



## Balloonatic (Dec 1, 2019)

Wow, looks like another great ride, sorry to miss it... but I ain't got no mo Colsons, and I'm in New Zealand anyway, so will have to wait for the Monark or Sears rides next year. 

We will be riding bikes in the Marlborough wine region this trip and will take some pictures for y'all. 

Loved all these Colson photos, thanks for posting! Marty, sorry about your crank... but I'm certain you'll have that killer bike right as rain soon.


----------



## mrg (Dec 1, 2019)

Another great day in the LB for the Colson ride with the CC crew!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 1, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Pre-Colson Ride brews with @island schwinn , @Schwinn499 and @Velocipedist Co.
> View attachment 1104135





So I see the drinks sitting there, but nobody else at the table. You having drinks with your imaginary friends again? My little Granddaughter loves having her imaginary friends come over for drinks and cookies and they talk up a storm.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 2, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> So I see the drinks sitting there, but nobody else at the table. You having drinks with your imaginary friends again? My little Granddaughter loves having her imaginary friends come over for drinks and cookies and they talk up a storm.



Sometimes I have drinks with my imaginary friends also so I don't drink alone, LMFAO! Seriously looked like a good time, don't have any colsons either.....


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 2, 2019)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


>



Nice crank shot


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 2, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Looks like the weather is going to cooperate for the ride......Can't make this one......
> Here's what's between me & LB.......(For those who don't think it snows in SoCal.)
> 
> View attachment 1104317



The drive wasn't so bad. I hit some heavy snow and traffic, but it was great seeing all my friends.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 2, 2019)

I had been wondering why my butt was itchy all day today, thought I had forgot to scrub well in the shower this morning, then it dawned on me....I rode a colson all day yesterday.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 3, 2019)

Schwinn499 said:


> I had been wondering why my butt was itchy all day today, thought I had forgot to scrub well in the shower this morning, then it dawned on me....I rode a colson all day yesterday.



It's itching for another Colson to ride!


----------



## SKPC (Dec 3, 2019)

I would bet Marty knew about this already.  You can see it pretty easily. Bummer you were on a longer ride though...


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 3, 2019)

I’m guessing that Don Vaughn installed that crank arm, when he first resurrected  that 36 Commander.
Maybe having it snap, was his way of saying hello to everyone from the great beyond.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 8, 2019)

Thank you, George! @THEGOLDENGREEK 







The Colson Saver!


----------



## slick (Dec 8, 2019)

Looks very similar to a Shelby crank too.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 8, 2019)

I definitely learned something during this episode.
The Colson Dimple. Lol!
Never heard of that before.
Now, I can spot a Colson crank instantly.


----------



## slick (Dec 8, 2019)

Wow, that's odd? All Colsons have them? You sure it's not the beginning of another crack? Lol


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 8, 2019)

slick said:


> Wow, that's odd? All Colsons have them? You sure it's not the beginning of another crack? Lol


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 8, 2019)

Yes my other colsons have that dimple hole as well!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 8, 2019)

There is what's called the death stem, so now we have a death crank!  *WARNING! *To all Colson owners!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 8, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> There is what's called the death stem, so now we have a death crank!  *WARNING! *To all Colson owners!



So does that mean this is the real Death Bike? It has both! Maybe I should flag down the scrap man next time I have it out?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 8, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> So does that mean this is the real Death Bike? It has both! Maybe I should flag down the scrap man next time I have it out?View attachment 1107714




Nah, no need to call the scrapper. Just be real careful and always keep this in mind when doing wheelies or hopping curbs.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 8, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Nah, no need to call the scrapper. Just be real careful and always keep this in mind when doing wheelies or hopping curbs.



No "Hot-Doggin' " allowed on any of my bikes. Just ask @Velocipedist Co. and @tripple3


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 8, 2019)

Here is something I've seen on a few Schwinn frames over the years and some have snapped in half at that location. Oh, and downtubes on $9600 Bluebirds.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 9, 2019)

It may be time for a "Show us your Crack" thread.  Dave and Vince may take it over though as it could be viewed as a fairly broad subject...
(edit:  Seriously!  "Show us your frame cracks")


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 10, 2019)

On the road again!


I just can’t wait to get on the road again.
The life I love is pedaling vintage bikes with all my friends.
I just can’t wait to get on the road again.


----------



## jacob9795 (Dec 10, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Just an observation, I could be wrong.
> 
> But on the front tire of this bike, it looks like the sidewall has a bulge forming.
> 
> ...



This happened to me once when I put too much air in the tire. I think it stretched it


----------

